# Mason Lodges



## GAY (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure if anyone else has done this before, used to be homeless in Cincinnati for a month and one of the things that made it ridiculously easy for me to do so with no past experience was a Mason Lodge I used to sleep in.

If you don't know what a Mason Lodge is, it's pretty much a cult building that the Free Masons partake their activities in. It's usually huge, and at night abandoned, hell the one I was in had no one in it from around midnight till 8 or 9 in the morning. 

The one I was in had no security whatsoever, if you know how to pick locks that'll be great to just break into one and than keep a window open that you can sneak into, but even than you can just wait till the building's open with people in it and try to sneak in and open a window or unlock a door for later entrance.

I dunno if anyone's thought of this, just a suggestion, and it has helped me quite a bit, also these lodges are pretty much found everywhere around America, and if the Free Masons are some crazy New World Order conspiracy shit, what better way to get back at em' than masturbate in their bathrooms?


----------



## connerR (Jan 25, 2010)

I flat out _would not_ do this. The Masons take their lodges/secrets/rituals _very_ seriously. 

I don't think the Masons are that bad, personally. But that's a whole different topic, I think.


----------



## oldmanLee (Jan 25, 2010)

Got to agree with connerR.The Masons I've known over the years are good folks,but do like there privacy.Also,they tend to be a bit nicer to travelin' folk,have caught a lot of rides with them,and sorta surprised them when I gave the greeting that one of my uncles taught me.


----------



## wizehop (Jan 25, 2010)

Tresspassing is tresspasing, Mason lodges are no different than anywhere else..Also I doubt that ever single one is the same set up across America. So just because one is easy to get into doesnt mean they all are. Bad lodgic


----------



## tallhorseman (Jan 27, 2010)

I am a Mason. I'm currently casting a spell on you to make you impotent. Just kidding. I AM a mason, but don't care that you've squatted lodges. If I slept in a lodge, as in any situation, I'd try to leave no traces of my passing, out of respect. No leaving messes. And what he didn't mention is that lodges usually have a stocked freezer. It'd be hard to pass up in the right situation.


----------



## finn (Jan 27, 2010)

tallhorseman said:


> I am a Mason. I'm currently casting a spell on you to make you impotent. Just kidding. I AM a mason, but don't care that you've squatted lodges. If I slept in a lodge, as in any situation, I'd try to leave no traces of my passing, out of respect. No leaving messes. And what he didn't mention is that lodges usually have a stocked freezer. It'd be hard to pass up in the right situation.



Actually, I would like to you cast a debilitating spell on him, he didn't get banned for no reason, you know.


----------



## oldmanLee (Jan 27, 2010)

I was curious,read his page,good call on the ban.If what he said about himself is true,please tell me if anyone hears he has turned up in the RVA area.Several folks I know and I would enjoy having a "discussion" with the young man.


----------



## macks (Jan 27, 2010)

wizehop said:


> Bad lodgic


 
HAHAHAHA!

Did no one else catch this?


----------



## stove (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually, having a good relationship with the masons can be a lifesaver (back to the OP). They are super helpful towards travelers are part of their creed to 'help their fellow man.' If you're ever stuck, and see a lodge, it would be worth it to KNOCK, and ASK if you can crash. I've never been turned away.


----------



## anne (Jan 30, 2010)

What are Masons?


----------



## compass (Jan 30, 2010)

anne said:


> What are Masons?



There's much that can be said. Freemasonry is a fraternal oraganization that uses the symbolism of ancient stone masons to impart moral lessons and "make good men better." The history of the organization goes back several hundred years, though is rooted in antiquity. Many people believe Masons are involved in new world order conspiracies, mostly because of their secrecy, religous symbolism and the presence of members in the founding of America and high levels of government (14 presidents have been Masons). Really though, the main reason for the secrecy was to protect them from the church. In a time when the church was the dominant institution in Europe, it was terribly dangerous to pursue religous tolerance, free thought, scientific inquiry, social philosophies founded on equality, etc. There are certain means by which Masons can recognize each other, and those are pretty much the only secrets.


----------



## anne (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up. I have seen freemason bumper stickers before and always assumed it was some type of landscaper or building method.


----------



## tallhorseman (Jan 30, 2010)

Everyone's been affected by Freemasonry in one way or another. The first international bank was created by Knights Templar, who were the predecessors of Freemasons. Friday the 13th is considered ominous because it's the day that King Phillip tried to destroy them in October 1307(I think I have that date right but not sure). Many cities are built to reflect the tyranny of that day, Philadelphia and Washington DC among them. Not to mention we host an EPIC fish fry!


----------



## boucaneer (Oct 18, 2010)

freemason's have a word for the public, called profane goyan, basicley meaning cattle. that should give you a clue. i think most are on a p.r campaign realy.

i would'nt sell my soul!


----------

